# Wheelchair



## Vals62 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi, im looking for a used wheelchair for my elderly portuguese neighbour. Does anyone have one for sale or one to dispose of.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Vals62 said:


> Hi, im looking for a used wheelchair for my elderly portuguese neighbour. Does anyone have one for sale or one to dispose of.


Hi and welcome to the forum, perhaps try one of these sites for a second hand one.
Free classifieds in Portugal, classified ads in Portugal (For Sale in Portugal, Personals in Portugal, Vehicles in Portugal, Real Estate in Portugal, Community in Portugal,...)

Anúncios grátis, classificados grátis: carros usados, casas, apartamentos, emprego - CustoJusto


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*wheelchair*

The company responsible for the eco-points, (green, blue, yellow), have a campaign around the country where people collets 1000kg of plastic caps and they exchange that for a brand new wheelchair, you will be able to find that info at your local school. If they aren´t doing already one, you can get the locals involved, (school, coffee’s, market, little businesses). You will be surprised how fast you can get the 1000kg
John999


----------

